# Communal tropical puffers?



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

Is there such a thing?

My OH's sister has just been sold 2 'communal' tropical puffers. I don't know what their proper name is neither do they otherwise i would look it up...

I was after puffer fish for my tank but everyone told me they were too vicious and needed to be in a species only tank. 
They've gone to Thailand as well so I can't pester them. 

The fish they have been sold are smaller than 'normal' puffer fish and aren't the usual green colour. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Before I knew better I brought 4 small yellow puffers thought how lovely they were they took lumps out of all the fish I think? all puffers have teeth?:eek6:


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

I got back from work yesterday and let Daisy out to have free run of the main house (we usually live in our own seperate bit) she ran straight into their room, i went in their to get her out and whilst i was in there had a quick peek at the fish....

6 of them dead.... 1 guppy still alive (just) but shreaded to bits.... 

I don't think they're so communal now either!!!


----------



## mattstringfellow (Jan 21, 2010)

Stay away from puffers they will kill all of your fish !!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

Puffers aren't relentless murderers, however they will take a liking to any fish with long finnage. Slow moving fish including Catfish are also at risk. Generally speaking, I would only recommend mixing Puffers with fast-swimming species such as Tetras and Danios.


----------



## mattstringfellow (Jan 21, 2010)

it's very riskey to have puffers in a community tank. Personaly I wounldn't take the risk.


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

The Puffers are dead too.
But the catfish are okay... 

Guppies were killed which is obvious but so were platys and some other fish i don't have a clue what they were.

Everything seems fine with the water... really confused.... we called their friend who works in some sort of fish ..place?  :thumbup: haha and he's going to come round when he can to try and help even it's establish what happened. 

If i ever get puffers...it will be in a species only tank. :scared:


----------



## Sonny's Mum (May 10, 2010)

We had small yellow puffers and they all died within a week of buying them (at a cost of £7 each)

They were only tiny, about 1cm long, but they were sold to us as community fish. Would not have them again


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

we got some puffers that were supposed to be communal (red eyed something or others they were called) and they decimated the other fish, then turned on each other, they were very interesting to look at but definately not communal.


----------

